# Alternative Rabbit Food



## Back to Nature (Sep 23, 2012)

So I just joined today, so if someone already started a thread about this, I apologize. I just got tired of Yahoo Answers, cause the people there can be pretty rude.

Anyways, my boyfriend and I adopted a rabbit this week. (Rescued, more like, but that's a different topic.) I plan on eventually raising rabbits for food, but this one is just a pet. Either way, when I get my own property, I plan on growing my own food as well as my own animal feed. I'm going to start with the animals I already have.

So when the rabbit has acclimated enough to switch the feed, how much should I be giving him? He's an adult, and is pretty heavy (maybe eight pounds). I will be feeding free choice timothy hay (correct?), alfalfa, and greens such as dandelion leaves and other garden scraps.

How much alfalfa should I give him? And how much greens? I don't want to overfeed the alfalfa, but since I will be cutting out the pellets he will be needing a different source of protein. Should he get free choice alfalfa as well, or is there a limit? Your help and advice is very much appreciated.

-Back to Nature


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 23, 2012)

With how you want to feed your pet rabbit, I would go to House Rabbit Society. They have all kinds of advice on feeding greens and other things than pellets.  http://rabbit.org/

I will help you reiterate that this is a PET rabbit.


----------



## Citylife (Sep 23, 2012)

Many greens can give your rabbit the runs.  They are not raised on them and neither were their parents.  I suppliment hay to help with digestion and also gives them something to do.  The only time I give them dandilion is if one needs to be distracted or needs to be encouraged to eat such as after delivering.  It also seems to help if they are a bit stressed.  A bit of apple, carrot to distract and take babies away to count.  But, otherwise they dont eat much for greens.  My understanding is the weened babies can handle abit more but not once adult hood.  
My adults get a small amount of oats and the butcher rabbits when growing out get plenty of oats.  I am sure there will be pleny of opinions on this and I do believe there has already been a thread re: this subject.   
Some people think its ok to have chickens and rabbits on the ground together.  I disagree.  I have rabbits in hanging cages and chickens run under rabbits.  
I think its "mangles" that are a good thing to grow for your bunnies.  I worked with a guy who went to a college who only fed their 1000's of bunnies alfalfa and sugar cane.  1/2 and 1/2.  
I look forward to hearing what others have to say and have experianced.


----------



## Back to Nature (Sep 23, 2012)

I would buy the rabbits from a breeder that fed natural foods instead of pellets. I've read other forums, so I know they're out there if I look for them. And yes, ksalvagno, THIS rabbit is a pet. But eventually I would like to raise my own food.

I would be growing my own feed crops, and I don't think sugarcane would grow well in the colder climates, which is where I plan on living. Colder as in, not tropical.

Citylife, what is a "small amount"? An ounce? I don't want my rabbits getting overly fat when they're young. Thank you.

- Back to Nature


----------



## Back to Nature (Sep 23, 2012)

Also, I assumed by the name and topics on/of this forum that eating rabbits was okay. Correct me if this is a forum about keeping backyard herds of pets, and I will direct all future questions elsewhere (I don't want to offend anyone).

- Back to Nature


----------



## terri9630 (Sep 23, 2012)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Also, I assumed by the name and topics on/of this forum that eating rabbits was okay. Correct me if this is a forum about keeping backyard herds of pets, and I will direct all future questions elsewhere (I don't want to offend anyone).
> 
> - Back to Nature


There is a section for meat rabbits.  Many here eat rabbits.  We do, my daughters favorite food is fried rabbit.


----------



## Back to Nature (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, Terri9630. This was a general feeding question, but if I have any directly about meat rabbits I'll make sure I get the right section.  I don't want to post about rabbit fryers in the pet section!


----------



## secuono (Sep 24, 2012)

Any rabbit can be fed nothing but grass and hay. You need to feed any and all new foods in small amounts at first and slowly increase. 
Hay, a handful a day. I don' feed hay, they just waste it. 
You can feed unlimited greens once the rabbit is used to them. There are 30+ weeds and grasses rabbits can eat, as well as some trees. 

Do NOT mention eating rabbits on the PET FORUMS. Do not mention all natural feeding in pet forums. They can and will loose their minds if they don't like what you post.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 25, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Do NOT mention eating rabbits on the PET FORUMS. Do not mention all natural feeding in pet forums. They can and will loose their minds if they don't like what you post.


 so true 

I do not think anyone on this website/forum will have that problem even if they raise as pets since most of the members on here do raise for meat and the pet owner only members know that.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 25, 2012)

I am also interested in trying to grow an all natural diet for my meat rabbits right now they do get pellets but I would love to slowly move away from that and use hay,veggies,fruit,tree branches and pasture for them instead they get all of the above now but not as their main food source.
I want to make sure I am feeding them the right stuff to meet their needs is there a website or research paper I could look up that will give me a decent start so I know what I need to plant for them? 
P.S. they will not be with the chickens if pastured


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 25, 2012)

I supplement my rabbits with lots and lots of greens.  In the spring especially, when things are easy to find.  They love dandelion, plaintain, clover, orchardgrass, and I have an abundance of an invasive plant called paper mulberry. They love pretty much anything I give them. Just make sure to introduce new things slowly so they can get used to them.  And look up poisonous plants online so you know what to stay away from.  I found out this year that some of my rabbits can tolerate cabbage, but some can't, so I just avoid it now.  I also feed lots of hay.  I can't afford to feed straight pellets, which have gone up to almost $18/50 lb bag.


----------



## terri9630 (Sep 28, 2012)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Thanks, Terri9630. This was a general feeding question, but if I have any directly about meat rabbits I'll make sure I get the right section.  I don't want to post about rabbit fryers in the pet section!


I stay far, far away from the pet people.  I know it was a feeding quiestion, I was just letting you know there was a section for meat rabbits because of this quote.    *Correct me if this is a forum about keeping backyard herds of pets, and I will direct all future questions elsewhere (I don't want to offend anyone).*
No need to go anywhere else.  There are lots of helpful people here.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 29, 2012)

There is a good thread here with lots of info already on it:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14776


----------



## mama24 (Oct 19, 2012)

My rabbits love oak leaves. I made a rabbit tractor for my meat rabbit grow out pen, and we move it daily, usually several times a day. They attack the new grass as soon as we move it even if it's mid day and they were sleeping, as if they were starving even though they have free choice pellets. But if there are fallen oak leaves, they eat those first.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jul 23, 2013)

I know its a no-no to direct people to other forums but rabbittalk.com has a super awesome section on natural feeding and lots of people who feed all natural or as natural as they can get.


----------



## Beachbunny (Jul 23, 2013)

I feed mainly fodder feed with a small amount of pellets and free feed hay.  You have to introduce any changes into their diets very slowly to avoid digestive upsets.  I also supplement any weeds from the yard. You can google eatable weeds and get a wealth of info.
I grow blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, grapes, a few pear and peach trees and a multitude of herbs all of which the rabbits love but in small amounts as " treats". By the sound of your post you are in a cooler climate, find some pine cones to give the rabbits, they love to play with them and help pick up all the lose hair in the cage...like a lint brush.  And yes most people on this forum raise some type of critter for meat so your in the right place and everyone is very helpful


----------



## Andrei (Nov 21, 2013)

I feed my rabbits ONLY greens and have no problem even after 100 rabbits raised.
The main issue is to feed them consistently a diverse diet to create a digestive flora that can process anything.
They went thru quite few pumpkins in the last 4 weeks.
I have a large Chinese elm tree that is the main source of food for 20 rabbits and sometimes that is all they get in one day.
Lettuce is their desert and quite often dried yo pizza dough.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 21, 2013)

I feed my rabbits ONLY greens and have no problem even after 100 rabbits raised.
The main issue is to feed them consistently a diverse diet to create a digestive flora that can process anything.
They went thru quite few pumpkins in the last 4 weeks.
I have a large Chinese elm tree that is the main source of food for 20 rabbits and sometimes that is all they get in one day.
Lettuce is their desert and quite often dried yo pizza dough.


----------



## lacasse farms (Nov 22, 2013)

I grow wheat fodder for my rabbits and chickens (see here lacassefarms.blogspot.com ). I also grow my own lettuce, spinach, arugula, and kale in Kratky method hydroponics systems. I feed them as much timothy hay as they want, 3/4 lb of fodder, and 1-2 cups of vegetables everyday. Not only are my rabbits looking much healthier, I have cut my feed costs down by 90%! Everything I grow is completely organic and the rabbits had no problem switching over from the pellets in a two week span.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 22, 2013)

I have tried kelp and they liked it.
I have learned that kelp is very rich in minerals and nutrients and I have used it few years back to grow record size tomatoes or food for racing pigeons.
So one day at the beach I grab a trunk full of kelp and took it home.
I rinse it to get the salt and sand off and them hang it on the clothes line to dry.
I gave the rabbits few fresh leaves and they ate it.
2 days later I broke the dry one and filed a box.
Every now and then I give them some and they eat it with pleasure.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 5, 2013)

It is Christmas tree time.
So I get branches and feed the rabbits.
It takes them a bit to get used with the flavor but after that they clean the wood of bark and needles. 
Have done that for 40 yrs and always wandered if the meat tasted different because of fir.


----------



## secuono (Dec 6, 2013)

Hickoryneck said:


> I am also interested in trying to grow an all natural diet for my meat rabbits right now they do get pellets but I would love to slowly move away from that and use hay,veggies,fruit,tree branches and pasture for them instead they get all of the above now but not as their main food source.
> I want to make sure I am feeding them the right stuff to meet their needs is there a website or research paper I could look up that will give me a decent start so I know what I need to plant for them?
> P.S. they will not be with the chickens if pastured



These are rabbit safe, most grow wild. 
Growing some of them in a 20g long aquarium right now. 
http://randomfarmramblings.blogspot.com/2013/07/safe-plants-for-rabbits.html


----------



## Andrei (Dec 6, 2013)

You have some powerful medicinal plants on your list.
For humans too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)

secuono said:


> These are rabbit safe, most grow wild.
> Growing some of them in a 20g long aquarium right now.
> http://randomfarmramblings.blogspot.com/2013/07/safe-plants-for-rabbits.html


Nicely done!


----------



## Citylife (Dec 7, 2013)

Another year of raising rabbits and more to say on this.  I have learned for best efficiency in raising rabbits staying with high quality pellets of the correct protein will grow your rabbits to fryer weight the quickest.  I have pastured fryers and given them pellets, on clover and grass moved 3-4 times a day.  Food cost is cut in 1/2 but the rabbits take weeks longer to get to fryer size.  I have had clients feed their rabbits greens, hay, fruits and what not and call me with aborted litters and rabbits of poor body condition (not enough weight).  I do believe this has a lot to do with not enough protein.  The rabbits most of us use have been breed for years to thrive on pellets.  The only real big change I plan on making is using some fodder as a supplement to their diets. JMO after more trial and error
Like you said, there are people who raise rabbits the way you want to, you just have to find them to get stock from.  This is also an older post, so hopefully you have found a breeder already.


----------



## VickieB (Dec 8, 2013)

What is it in the pellet that adds the protein? And why can't that be done naturally? I've used nothing but pellet up till now, giving alfalfa and some vegetables from the kitchen as treats, but I have considered going with more natural feeds.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 8, 2013)

VickieB said:


> What is it in the pellet that adds the protein? And why can't that be done naturally? I've used nothing but pellet up till now, giving alfalfa and some vegetables from the kitchen as treats, but I have considered going with more natural feeds.


Looks like most are using soybean, alfalfa and distillers grains to provide the protein sources in formulated rabbit feeds.  

Here's a list of feed ingredients and their relative nutritional values...you can see the menu for ingredients to the right side of the page:

http://ingredients101.com/alfpellet.htm


----------



## VickieB (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of soybean, but couldn't someone just feed their rabbits alfalfa and the grains to give them what they need in protein? I'm not questioning it, I'm just wondering why they grow faster on the pellet (I have heard many experienced breeders say that is true). What is it in the pellet that makes them grow faster? We live in town, and my space is limited. I want to get them to dispatch weight as soon as possible, so I'll probably stick with the pellet. I'm just curious as to what's in the pellet that helps them do that.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 9, 2013)

We are getting close to Christmas time so fir branches are being tossed everywhere.So again I grab a hand full and give them to my rabbits. At first they nibble a bit and do not like them but in the morning the bark is gone. They like the bark more then the needles.
Pellets are good to grow rabbits fast but they are not natural food and some can be harmful. They grow fast because of the soy protein just like the market turkeys, chicken, pigs, cattle, etc.
But in the Natural world we have plants with high protein for the rabbits and even grains if one is in a hurry.
And on top of that is the cost.
This year I spend on my rabbits food ZERO and are fat and 7 - 10 lbs when I send them to the freezer.
That is the advantage of raising rabbits.
They eat garden "trash".


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to say that without alot of study it is difficult to reach to right balance feeding this and that versus pellets.
I'm sticking with pellets. Its tried and true and the rabbits are healthy and prolific.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 9, 2013)

Michael Bush made some comments that opened my eyes.
One can work hard for the animals.
And one can have animals that work hard for their owner.
I pick the second and I have to learn how to put it in practice.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 9, 2013)

Since most alfalfa pellets consist of dehydrated and ground alfalfa ... wouldn't it be all natural ?  Some pellets may consist of dehydrated and ground alfalfa, with added soy and / or corn, oats, barley, etc.  ... wouldn't that be all natural ?   Now,  feeding fir branches , which is a subsistence source food to avoid starvation during winter time in the wild and / or garden trash, which is mostly water will it ever meet the protein requirements for proper growth ?  Just how old does a rabbit have to be to reach 7- 8 lbs. at slaughter  ?    While these items may be free, however the calender time, extra housing, longer time between kindlings and / or smaller litters, ones' own increased labor, etc will more than offset any feed cost savings.             Garbage in garbage out !


----------



## Andrei (Dec 9, 2013)

In Nature rabbits pick and chose what to eat and studies show that 60% is brush/trees and 40% grasses.
Pellets are very convenient but I would not like to be feed all my life the same food and studies show that meat animals feed the same diet all their life have inferior quality meat compared to the ones feed a diverse diet.
Alfalfa has +20% protein.
Tree bark has +20% protein.
Greens that some might put in the compost bin I feed to the rabbits and then their droppings go directly in the garden.
Branches that one might put in the shredder I give to the rabbits and then the wood left in the wood stove.
My rabbits reach 7-8 lbs by 5-6 month.
But it is true that with hi protein pellets they grow faster but I am in no hurry.
And I do not have any garbage that needs to be disposed of.
Natural closed loop cycle.
What works for me might not work for others.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree.  For some reason it makes folks very nervous when one starts thinking out of the box.  I've done a plenty of marching to the beat of a different drummer in my life with livestock management and I'm constantly amazed at  how much negative feedback that gets.  It's like you are asking folks to drink the Kool-Aid when all you really want to do is talk about alternatives to the USDA accepted mandate for producing livestock real quick and in a hurry.  

If it caused me more work or became fussy and time consuming, I'd never do it....but simple ideas like letting rabbits forage in tractors, providing quality hay, providing some fermented whole grains, cutting browse that you'd cut down on your property anyway in the course of your lawn care, gleaning apples from your own trees, vegetables from your own garden, etc. are all ways to glean some free~and healthy~ nutrition.

Junk? That's what God intended and provided for the rabbit in nature and I'd never, ever call that "junk".  No more than humans eating from the garden and orchard, from their home grown and healthy meats is junk compared to processed and formulated foods offered out there on the market.

  Might as well tell everyone out there to start drinking Ensure or just hook up to a feeding pump and get total nutrition from a bottle that was formulated to keep people alive and healthy by scientists.  Sure, it will keep someone alive and even make them fat in the doing so....but I would never call that healthy, no more than I call processed, formulated foods for animals "healthy".  They get the job done but by no means do I consider them a health tonic.


----------



## VickieB (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll probably stick with pellet too, because of the convenience. But, I have to agree with Andrei that I'm not comfortable with a high ratio of soy... Maybe someday I'll have the time to study their nutritional needs a little more.


----------



## VickieB (Dec 10, 2013)

Andrei, I live in town and my space is limited. I really do need to keep a short cycle. My goal is to dispatch at 8 weeks. To dispatch at 10 weeks means I need like 5 or 6 more cages. I really just don't have the space to do that, unless I give up my quail.


(Though, I do love the idea of feeding them natural foods...)


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 10, 2013)

Links on rabbits on pasture and natural diets....

http://www.mofga.org/Publications/M...inter20092010/Rabbits/tabid/1392/Default.aspx

http://riseandshinerabbitry.com/2012/09/09/naturally-feeding-rabbits/


http://www.mofga.org/Publications/M...inter20092010/Rabbits/tabid/1392/Default.aspx

http://riseandshinerabbitry.com/2012/09/09/naturally-feeding-rabbits/


----------



## P.O. in MO (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting this.  Excellent links, I eventually want to start moving in this direction and appreciate the info.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 10, 2013)

Beekissed, you are steeping in a land mine field.

Vickie, I live in town too and all I aim for is one rabbit per week on the table and I am in no hurry.
Just keep females in a pen and brothers together as much as possible and send them first to the Arctic Camp.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 10, 2013)

...


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 10, 2013)

Andrei said:


> Beekissed, you are steeping in a land mine field.



Beekissed is used to rolling around in land mines and brought steel gaiters for the occasion.    I've been swimming up stream on these forums for 5 yrs now and am used to being harassed for being different in my livestock paradigm.  Never stops me from doing it anyway and posting about the results...and so far they've been nothing but stellar!  

Five years ago when I mentioned giving ACV to livestock I was more or less told I was imagining any good health benefits from it and it was stupid.  Now you can't do a search on the net without hitting thousands of references to giving ACV to livestock, particularly chickens.  

Two years ago I started exploring fermented feeds for chickens and couldn't find a single reference to it in regards to chickens except some overseas studies...now there's thousands of hits on Google about it.  Blogs and articles abound!  It's catching on...even the agribiz poultry houses are putting distiller's grains, brewery grains and probios in the feeds now.  

People catch on eventually that there is something to these things when they see the results in pictures of the livestock in good health and other people testifying to the same results.  There will always be those few who have negative feedback on these things because they do not like change and they don't have the confidence it takes to do something different than what the books or the USDA advises.  I'm always curious as to why those folks visit such threads as these when the title clearly states alternative feeding methods and they have no interest in exploring them...only naysaying them.  That's always a puzzlement to me.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 11, 2013)

Good for you and your animals and let's hope the business side of raising animals does not ruin the Natural side of it.
There are a lot of small "Monsanto" among us.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 11, 2013)

Yep.  But...you can hardly blame them when they see how much money is being made by companies raising animals real quick and in a hurry and folks naturally think that's desirable...make an animal hurry into maturity or heavy weights so that I can have a quick turnover and make/save money/time but history has shown us that animals are naturally healthier when able to grow and develop at a more appropriate pace. 

I think many farmers are trying to get back to that paradigm in their livestock management because they are tired of constantly vetting and pumping meds into animals to keep them alive to butcher weights or throughout production.  The high mortality rates from that kind of management can be absorbed by the big agribiz guys but not so much by the small farmer. 

If you'll notice on these forums, the most active sections are in the emergency and illness threads and despite all the medicine at their fingertips and following all the advice found in books, their animals are still sick, dying, having abnormal birthing/laying, etc. 

Of course, this can be attributed to lack of experience of the owner but I've seen the same troubles in farmers in their 70s that are still trying to stick to USDA recommendations for livestock.  After awhile these old guys just accept the fact their animals will be sick and die and resign themselves to it, even claim that others who are having hardy livestock are just "lucky".  They also claim that no one makes money on farming, which begs the question "Why then, do you continue it?".


----------



## Andrei (Dec 11, 2013)

You have a very accurate picture of the reality nailed down.
I would like to add on top of that the concept of Genetic Health.
Gene lines that after being exposed to all kinds of diseases survive and thrive like not being affected.
And going back to the concept: I work for the animals or the animals work for me?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 11, 2013)

I read through this entire thread. It is a thread on alternative feeding methods.  I saw people making suggestions and links to more information. I saw nothing negative until Monday 12/9 at 10:31 pm, after someone had the "audacity" to say that they had tried more "alternative" feeding regimens but were sticking with pellets.  That's when the name calling started, people drinking Kool -aid, walking in mine fields, working for Monsanto and the USDA.  It seems to me that the hostility comes from the people who are enthusiastic about alternative practices towards people who prefer to stick with the practices that have worked for them.  In fact, it seems like some join these forums just to pick fights with those who do not agree with them.

And I promise you that I do not work for Monsanto, and my goats are not on the emergency/illness thread.   My animals are loved, and well cared for.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 11, 2013)

> Garbage in garbage out !



'Nuff said.


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 11, 2013)

Bingo, OneFineAcre.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 14, 2013)

We all do what works for our situation.  There is no right or wrong way per say.


----------



## VickieB (Dec 15, 2013)

For the time being I'm using pellet, it really is the best choice for me. I raise my rabbits for my family, have never sold one and really don't plan on selling them. I don't have the space for an operation like that, and if I did I wouldn't anyway because I don't have the time for an operation like that. Many of the people here have their own reasons for raising rabbits on pellets. We are not "small Monsanto" and feeding pellets does not "ruin the natural side of it." And I doubt seriously anyone here is feeding rabbits pellets in order to make money. The cost of the pellets pretty much defeat that. Thank you for sharing your opinion of us, though.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 15, 2013)

We've got a thread on BYC about improving yard and pasture grasses to increase nutrition to free range flocks and I was wondering if anyone doing alternate feeds for the rabbits are intentionally improving on the available forage for their rabbits as well.

I've found that the grasses proving to provide the most digestible proteins for chickens are also those recommended for game plots for rabbits in the wild, so I'm liking that win/win aspect of pasture improvement.

If the Lord is willing and I'm still here in the spring, I'm thinking about getting back into rabbits in a small way and pasture them in a tractor or two.  I like the idea of them having cool, fresh soils underfoot and being able to pick and choose what they will eat from the mix of grasses available, as well as the distribution of their manure and urine where it needs to be~the clean up and disposal of the waste seems to be the most problematic for some folks and was my most tiresome task in the past when raising rabbits in a rabbitry style cage setting.

I rely heavily on white dutch clover to increase the total nutrition here because we have a big area and the WDC seed is the cheapest, with a high level of protein(19-22%), for me to obtain.  It also germinates quickly, doesn't require tilling or disturbing the soil, provides an attractant for honeybees, and the chickens eat it like candy.  I also like to plant tall fescue for a good cool weather perennial. 

I generally frost seed here but I also seed over the tilled portions of the garden in the fall so that the soil is not left bare and the chickens have fresh stands of clover in the fall on which to graze.  These strips of clover in the garden and those in the garden pathways will be excellent places to tractor the rabbits, as well as down in the "mixed meadow" that has a mix of native grasses and the clover(see below).


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 15, 2013)

if you are to introduce feed like (white) clover to rabbits who have not been given fresh- what is the best way to do so as to not cause problems?


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 15, 2013)

Slowly, little bits at a time and with good roughage~lower nutrient, stemmy hay and woody browse~available as well...it will help them balance out that rich feed.  Any rich grass like that can cause some digestive changes and a little soft stool and that's true for ruminants as well.  Rabbits are pseudo ruminants and they can experience some of the same symptoms.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bet your chickens are loving that!!!!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 15, 2013)

So much so that for the best months of the summer they had to take very little grain based feeds...I was down to 1 1/2 c. of fermented feed for 14 LF birds and they were staying too fat even on that.  When I processed a few I had the fattest carcasses of any chickens I've ever seen...and I've processed quite a few chickens in the past 37 yrs.  I was amazed at how much fat this good pasture could put on a bird!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's a link to nutritive values and other info for all kinds of feed for livestock, including grasses and forbs.  http://www.feedipedia.org/node/245


----------



## CDC (Feb 2, 2014)

I have been seeing a lot about this topic and a lot of good reviews on a book called "Beyond the pellet".  If you google "rise and shine rabbitry" you should have no problem finding it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 2, 2014)

Excellent site!   Thank you!


----------



## CDC (Feb 3, 2014)

Not a problem.


----------



## Petty (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't feed rabbits too much calorie or greens. They can lead to death.


----------

